

ComcastifyJS – Sometimes images just load too damned fast - dlubarov
https://theonion.github.io/comcastifyjs/

======
azinman2
Love that the onion uses humor to recruit. Too bad it's not something that's
actually useful somehow as well!

~~~
tim333
It could be useful for people campaigning for net neutrality if they want a
"This is what downloads may become like:" with an image on their site.

------
darkstar999
I posted this yesterday.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8305709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8305709)

------
eck
It needs a whitelist of giant corporations like Netflix that acquiesce to
Comcast's fees. Images should only load slowly on poor websites.

~~~
elwell
Here:
[https://github.com/theonion/comcastifyjs/pull/5](https://github.com/theonion/comcastifyjs/pull/5)

------
Xeoncross
It's friday, just one last push to add comcastifyjs.fixMyImagesLoadingSoFast()
to the build process before the weekend...

------
kentonv
This appears to be the code behind "These Koalas Are Refusing To Load In
Support Of Net Neutrality": [http://www.clickhole.com/article/these-koalas-
are-refusing-l...](http://www.clickhole.com/article/these-koalas-are-refusing-
load-support-net-neutral-967)

------
dzhiurgis
Yeah if developers could keep their protests within US - that would be great.

~~~
vdnkh
Because net neutrality is an issue only faced in the US, right?

~~~
dzhiurgis
Factually - yes?

------
jacob019
Comcast is a trademark. Perhaps it could be exempted as a parody, but if this
got popular I would expect a DMCA takedown.

~~~
kentonv
DMCA covers copyrights, not trademarks.

Anyway, I'm sure The Onion would love to get a C&D from Comcast. They'd have a
field day with that.

------
hoers
This just took me back deep into memories of looking at porn in the 90s.

